# Need To Know What I Can Upgrade



## x0xNexusx0x (Apr 7, 2008)

Really didn't know where else to post this, so...

Here are three pages of stats provided by the manufacturers:

Everything - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph07293&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=67009

Everything - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph06891&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=67009#N392

Mobo - http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/845/index.htm

Important topics:

CPU: Can I upgrade to a P4 chip with a speed around 3GHz? Also, would I be able to buy a chip that has the same amount of pins, yet offers a boost in FSB speed of about 400MHz? Oh and will it really benefit my gaming experience? Since that's all I'll be using the comp for.

RAM: The Intel site I listed about my mobo is confusing the heck out of me. It says DR200/266 or PC133. Does that mean I can install 1.5gigs of DDR ram? Please look it over and let me know as it is of utmost importance.

GPU: I know my limit is AGP 4x, that's a given. I don't have the gfx chip the computer originally came with though. I upgraded that to an ATI Radeon 9000 pro 128MB a while back. Just in case that's important for you guys to know for whatever reason. So anyhow, so far I've been looking into the 7600GS 512MB AGP card. What do you guys think?

The rest doesn't really concern me all too much, but I'd appreciate the info none the less. Oh and bonus appreciation if you could link me to products I may be interested in through ebay.ca or whatever.

One last thing. Yes I am a "newb" to this whole thing. I have yet to install a stick of ram to tell you the truth. So bare with me.


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes upgrade to a 3.0 ghz intel chip if you find one and you can put in 1.5gb the nubers are just the speed so make sure that matches and dont go buying ddr3 ram.:laugh: Do make sure you have enough ram slots though. Il get back to you on the card in a sec...


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

get this instead its much better: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130099
if you want the best though then this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102730


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that is a very old system as far as computers go

at least 4 generations behind the times / it would be unwise IMHO to invest any more money in such a system 


I would look at a used dell optiplex from ebay that has a pentium D cpu / that you could get for around $300.00 to $350.00 it would run circles around your current system


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Your motherboard only supports processors with up to 400MHz FSB, so you're limited to the earliest Northwood-cored 2.2GHz Pentium 4s CPU-wise. Also, it uses SDRAM so it'll still be slow even if you got 1.5Gb, not to mention extremely expensive. As far as that system goes, the motherboard, CPU and RAM would be a bottleneck even for that budget 7600GS you're looking at. I'd follow linderman's advice and get a new base for a system.


----------

